# Stevens gegen Eastern BMX tauschen?



## -Lasse- (25. September 2008)

Hi!
Ich verkaufe zur Zeit mein Stevens S8 Elite und nun wurde mir ein BMX von Eastern Bikes zum Tausch angeboten. Folgende Teile sind verbaut:
-eastern shovelhead Rahmen (http://www.isport.pl/sklep/images/rowery/Eastern Bikes/EASTERN BIKES SHOVELHEAD.jpg)
-feld Lenker
-dimolition Vorbau
-tektro Bremsen
-eastern Naben
-Kenda Reifen
-United Gabel
Es ist grob gesagt das Bike, welches im Link zu sehen ist, nur mit neuen Naben, Lenker und Gabel. Das BMX ist ziemlich neu und hat keine Kratzer, Schäden etc.
Nun meine Frage: Wie viel ist das BMX "wert", wäre ein Tausch gerecht? Was haltet ihr von dem BMX insgesamt?

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## RISE (25. September 2008)

Wieviel ist denn dein MTB ungefÃ¤hr wert? Denn das Shovelhead ist halt ein Einstiegsrad und die neuen Teile reiÃen es auch nicht raus. WÃ¼rde das Rad mit den neuen Teilen und neuwertigem Zustand auf etwas mehr als 400â¬ schÃ¤tzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Lasse- (25. September 2008)

Ich verkaufe das Stevens hier im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 499â¬ und so viel weniger will ich da auch nicht fÃ¼r haben.
Aber vielen Dank schon mal fÃ¼r die EinschÃ¤tzung. Ich dachte die Parts die neu montiert wurden werten das BMX etwas mehr auf...
Ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut: Die Gabel ist von United (?). Ich kenne mich mit BMX Teilen leider nicht sonderlich gut aus...wertet die das BMX noch auf?


----------



## Aceface (25. September 2008)

Die United Gabel wird nicht verkehrt sein und ist definitiv eine Aufwertung. Welcher Felt Lenker und Demolition Vorbau sinds denn?

Aber wie RISE schon sagt - so bis 450  sollte realistisch sein, mehr ist nicht drin.

Würde auch mal im Bikemarkt gucken, da sind auch ab und an ganz nette Bikes dabei für kleines Geld. Wenn du dein Stevens also los werden sollst, kannst Du gleich reinvestieren.


----------

